# New Plasma Cutter on a budget Video



## rider7767 (Sep 18, 2013)

Hello All
I am getting more and more into fabricating, but the fiance committee would not go for a $1600 plasma cutter, so I did my research and found the LOTOS LTP5000D. I tried it out today and was very pleased. I did a little video on it. Video is worth 1000 Words.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Those plasma cutters really are hard to beat.


----------



## rider7767 (Sep 18, 2013)

tractor beam said:


> Those plasma cutters really are hard to beat.


I think I will enjoy making projects with it. 

Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------

